# La claque salvatrice...



## drs (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je viens vous faire part d'une petite (més)aventure.

J'ai déménagé il n'y pas si longtemps, et je me décide, après quelques années de placard, à remettre en route mon Mac SE.
Je l'allume, il bip et là, la petite disquette avec le point d'interrogation...et en plus, je le trouve bien silencieux: forcément, le disque dur ne se lance plus, malgré la loupiotte qui clignote en facade de facon cyclique...

Alors, je l'ouvre, je sors le HDD et je le mets dans un boitier... rien, à part la loupiotte.

Dépité, me disant qu'un tel disque était introuvable de nos jours, je me suis rappelé d'une méthode o combien éprouvée durant mes années de maintenance info: la baffe 

Mettant donc le disque au creux de ma main, je l'ai baffé de manière virile. Je replace, je referme le boitier, et o miracle de la technologie moderne, le SE se met à faire un bruit terrible et il démarre avec son joli Mac OS 6 

Voilà, alors pensez à la baffe (en dernier recours bien sur)

Alex


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Novembre 2009)

a conseiller a tous les nouveaux acheteurs de l'Imac 27" qui rame apres 5 minutes de surf


----------



## drs (2 Novembre 2009)

je décline toute responsabilité...

Enfants, ne faites pas ce geste, il a été réalisé par des professionnels expérimentés.

Toute modification sur le matériel reduit à néant la garantie...

Ca va, je suis couvert là? 

Alex


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

drs a dit:


> je décline toute responsabilité...
> 
> Enfants, ne faites pas ce geste, il a été réalisé par des professionnels expérimentés.
> 
> ...



Ben, restent d'éventuelles séquelles physiques, du genre 





sur lesquelles tu n'as pas émis de réserves 



Cela dit, des disques SCSI en 3,5', on peut encore en trouver, et sans doute de plus grande capacité que celui d'origine (d'ailleurs, à ce sujet, si quelqu'un avait à céder un disque SCSI 2,5 pouces (portable) de plus de 80 Mo (oui oui, Mo, pas Go) &#8230; Un petit MP ).


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2009)

les disques SCSI des SE était pourri,  un collègue recupérai toujours les données avec une bonne claque


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Novembre 2009)

Pour la petite histoire, cette méthode est russe et a été brevetée lors de la conquête spatiale, il faut le savoir    


La preuve par l'image grâce à ce magnifique film documentaire    


[youtube]OIh78GiTqrE[/youtube]


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

Profites-en surtout pour sauvegarder et changer le DD


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5270335 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire, cette méthode est russe et a été brevetée lors de la conquête spatiale, il faut le savoir
> 
> 
> La preuve par l'image grâce à ce magnifique film documentaire
> ...



Effectivement c'est breveté.

Ah quel magnifique documentaire :love::love::love::love:


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Effectivement c'est breveté.
> 
> Ah quel magnifique documentaire :love::love::love::love:



Vous avez trop regardé Armageddon, les gars !


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Novembre 2009)

Pas seulement Armageddon 

Mais que veux tu, Liv Tyler est trop belle :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pas seulement Armageddon
> 
> Mais que veux tu, Liv Tyler est trop belle :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



lol 

Ok, si on revenait un peu au sujet initial, maintenant !


----------



## drs (3 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, restent d'éventuelles séquelles physiques, du genre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon OK, alors je décline toute responsabilité en cas de dommage corporel et n'oubliez pas de manger 5 fruits et légumes par jour


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Novembre 2009)

Ce genre de problème ne peut arriver avec la technique brevetée, les russes ont une clé de 12 d'avance


----------



## drs (4 Novembre 2009)

je m'excuse mais il s'agit, comme le montre la vidéo, d'une clé de 14 à structure interne bilatérale croisée.

Alors quand on y connait rien, on dit rien.



PS: ca sent le pétage de plomb ce post 

Alors second rappel : nous sommes ici dans un forum technique, où déconner un peu parfois histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, ne pose pas de problème, mais point trop n'en faut.

N'ayant pas du tout envie d'entreprendre un ménage drastique (je pense que ça m'amènerait à supprimer environ 11 à 12 posts sur les 14 que compte ce fil, car, pour une question d'équité, en la matière, c'est tout ou rien), et considérant que tout, ou peu s'en faut, a été dit sur cette technique de maintenance des disques durs de haute précision, nous allons donc en rester là. Ne laissez pas trainer vos doigts dans le topic, ça va fermer !


----------

